# Has anyone heard from i'mfree?



## Surlysomething (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey y'all.

Just curious if anyone's heard from Edgar. He's got health problems so I was hoping he didn't land in the hospital again. 

He's such a nice fella, just want to know if he's ok.


Thanks


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing Surly. 'Sure would appreciate an update if anyone knows.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 24, 2012)

Good looking out Surly. It's been a month since he's posted anything here and on his youtube channel. I'm hoping he's ok too.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope someone that talks to him sees this and gives an update.




daddyoh70 said:


> Good looking out Surly. It's been a month since he's posted anything here and on his youtube channel. I'm hoping he's ok too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone friends with him on FB who can check to see if he's okay? I recall a problem he posted about oxygen saturation and having issues with shortness of breath even while at rest....


----------



## moore2me (Nov 26, 2012)

He (Imfree) gave me his phone number at home a year or so ago in case of emergencies. I called him and got his answer machine and left a message a couple of days ago. I told him we were checking to see if he was okay and the DIMS community was concerned about him. No answer back yet. 

I searched his local newspaper and didn't find anything either. The next thing to do is check the 3 or 4 VA hospitals in the state and see if he is an inpatient. They will not release that kind of info, but I'm pretty sure if a person calls the hospital switchboards, they will try and put call thru to the room. 

If anyone wants to volunteer to do this step (callling the VA hospitals in TN and asking for his room) I have names and numbers compiled. If you will PM me and volunteer, I will PM the list back to you. It would help if you are a friend of Edgar to do this (he may not be feeling well).

(I would do it myself but I would like someone else in the car with me during this bank robbery.)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 26, 2012)

Patient privacy laws exists for a reason. Nobody has any right to try to hunt somebody down when that person has given no indication they want to be contacted. If a switchboard operator patched you through to the room of somebody who didn't want you contacting him, a hospital employee could get in trouble.

Furthermore, I guarentee Edgar is off on another one of his crises of faith that he often has. Remember the whole "Edgar's House" thread? He had a health scare and now fat is bad, I'm sure Dims is bad, and Jesus doesn't want him to be fat. Probably happening again.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2012)

"He (Imfree) gave me his phone number at home a year or so ago in case of emergencies"

I'm thinking Edgar wouldn't have a problem with us wondering how he is and trying to find out information.

And as far as you throwing him under the bus with your last paragraph, why even post that. No one is wondering about that. Wow. Just wow.





LoveBHMS said:


> Patient privacy laws exists for a reason. Nobody has any right to try to hunt somebody down when that person has given no indication they want to be contacted. If a switchboard operator patched you through to the room of somebody who didn't want you contacting him, a hospital employee could get in trouble.
> 
> Furthermore, I guarentee Edgar is off on another one of his crises of faith that he often has. Remember the whole "Edgar's House" thread? He had a health scare and now fat is bad, I'm sure Dims is bad, and Jesus doesn't want him to be fat. Probably happening again.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> Patient privacy laws exists for a reason. Nobody has any right to try to hunt somebody down when that person has given no indication they want to be contacted. If a switchboard operator patched you through to the room of somebody who didn't want you contacting him, a hospital employee could get in trouble.
> 
> Furthermore, I guarentee Edgar is off on another one of his crises of faith that he often has. Remember the whole "Edgar's House" thread? He had a health scare and now fat is bad, I'm sure Dims is bad, and Jesus doesn't want him to be fat. Probably happening again.



Always, classy aren't you Loves?  There's nothing wrong with checking in on someone and showing concern.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 26, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> Patient privacy laws exists for a reason. Nobody has any right to try to hunt somebody down when that person has given no indication they want to be contacted. If a switchboard operator patched you through to the room of somebody who didn't want you contacting him, a hospital employee could get in trouble.
> 
> Furthermore, I guarentee Edgar is off on another one of his crises of faith that he often has. Remember the whole "Edgar's House" thread? He had a health scare and now fat is bad, I'm sure Dims is bad, and Jesus doesn't want him to be fat. Probably happening again.



This is the first thought I had when Edgar left. Before he went he jumped my crazy Halloweenish clowning in his Chia website - which is so unlike him. Usually he and I can banter back and forth and insult each other for days - no problem. I felt that a change was coming toward the extreme left as far as politics, etc. (That was the reason I wanted someone else in the car with me for the "heist" - to spread the blame.)

And if he wants me and others to leave him alone - no problemo. I am not a pest or a busy body (I can hear you guys snickering so stop it). I am not a stalker. I haven't done that in 45 years and my record has been expunged since I was in juvie.

I do miss my old buddies who wander off from DIMS for reasons of their own - religious quest, found love, moved to another land or hired by the White House. I also miss friends that have been banned (bad boys, bad boys, whatcha gonna do?) - not every pony will behave when saddled and bridled. And if I wander astray, maybe a few of you will ask about me too?

I hate to add Imfree to the list, I hope he shows back up. He is a true Southern gentleman (and one of the few guys that I admire Mario Lanza as much as I do).


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 26, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Always, classy aren't you Loves?  There's nothing wrong with checking in on someone and showing concern.



There IS something wrong with contacting somebody who wants to be left alone, and absolutely something wrong with attempting to get around federal law regarding patient privacy. Moore2me already contacted him and left a message that was not returned.

Furthermore if you read his last Dims post, he refers to having committed a sin by promoting weight gain and says gaining isn't "holy". The last time he "left" Dims he said pretty much the same thing. My comments are based on his history here. He's left and returned at least twice before. No reason to think he's not doing it again.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> There IS something wrong with contacting somebody who wants to be left alone, and absolutely something wrong with attempting to get around federal law regarding patient privacy.



New here, haven't been privy to any uprising by I'mFree... But let me ask you, 

Do YOU know for SURE they don't want to be contacted and wants to be left alone?



> Furthermore, I guarentee Edgar is off on another one of his crises of faith that he often has. Remember the whole "Edgar's House" thread? He had a health scare and now fat is bad, I'm sure Dims is bad, and Jesus doesn't want him to be fat. Probably happening again.



If you know information that this person is doing fine, then say so. Don't go on a personal vendetta to bash them.

It's distasteful and well... shows a lacking in cooth; especially to someone new who doesn't know. I know that if I disappeared, I'd hope someone checked in on me to see if I'm alright; again, especially if I had health problems. 

Their thoughts and views of the board shouldn't negate a health problem.

IMHO


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

Even if Edgar had issues with Dims or weight gain for whatever reason, there is certainly reason for concern ... after all, as daddyoh70 pointed out, it's been a month since he posted anything on his youtube channel as well. It's typically not like someone to not be involved in his hobby like he usually is ... and just seemingly drop off the face of the earth. I just hope he's okay.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 27, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> New here, haven't been privy to any uprising by I'mFree... But let me ask you,
> 
> Do YOU know for SURE they don't want to be contacted and wants to be left alone?
> 
> ...



Yeah...it's spelled "couth" for one thing. Since you're new and don't know, I will tell you the poster mentioned in this thread posted here years ago under another name. He disappeared and resurfaced with the name "imfree". In 2007 he made a "I'm leaving the forums" thread and never left. Two years later, he started a thread with half naked pictures talking about how sexy he thinks he is. That thread ended with him saying his body belonged to Christ and removed the pictures. A year later he started a pro-gaining thread that he also ended by saying gaining was unholy and he'd sinned. At the same time he attacked moore2me when she jokingly called the Jack Daniels distillery a shrine, he accused her of idolatry. He also once started a thread asking for well wishes about his health and then shut down THAT thread saying he was leaving Dims and nobody should contact him or his family.

My point being, this is a clear pattern. Even if it wasn't, he is clearly not interested in being contacted or he'd say so. Lastly, if you look at his profile, it clearly shows he has logged on here after the date of his last post.


----------



## KFD (Nov 27, 2012)

...And you wonder why I don't post on the regular here anymore. Despite anyone's personal belief, he said/she said, there are people here that care about him and wonder of his whereabouts. Can't we leave it at that, and hope for Imfree's recovery if he is indeed not in the best health?
KFD


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 27, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> There IS something wrong with contacting somebody who wants to be left alone, and absolutely something wrong with attempting to get around federal law regarding patient privacy. Moore2me already contacted him and left a message that was not returned.
> 
> Furthermore if you read his last Dims post, he refers to having committed a sin by promoting weight gain and says gaining isn't "holy". The last time he "left" Dims he said pretty much the same thing. My comments are based on his history here. He's left and returned at least twice before. No reason to think he's not doing it again.



...and if you find out it's worse and not part of some "pattern", will you admit you acted and feel like a schmuck? 

Did you ever think that he just might have serious struggles and fights them and tries to do/be better? Is it EVER possible for you to see ANY positive in ANYTHING? I could say based on your HISTORY PATTERN the answer is NO. It always seems doused in a big vat of *bitterness*. Is that how you want to be portrayed and thought of? 

Just let caring people care for pete's sake and bite your tongue for once!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 27, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah...it's spelled "couth" for one thing. Since you're new and don't know, I will tell you the poster mentioned in this thread posted here years ago under another name. He disappeared and resurfaced with the name "imfree". In 2007 he made a "I'm leaving the forums" thread and never left. Two years later, he started a thread with half naked pictures talking about how sexy he thinks he is. That thread ended with him saying his body belonged to Christ and removed the pictures. A year later he started a pro-gaining thread that he also ended by saying gaining was unholy and he'd sinned. At the same time he attacked moore2me when she jokingly called the Jack Daniels distillery a shrine, he accused her of idolatry. He also once started a thread asking for well wishes about his health and then shut down THAT thread saying he was leaving Dims and nobody should contact him or his family.
> 
> My point being, this is a clear pattern. Even if it wasn't, he is clearly not interested in being contacted or he'd say so. Lastly, if you look at his profile, it clearly shows he has logged on here after the date of his last post.



If you'd have just postid this in teh furst place, instead of like an jackass in your first poste, or not posted anything at all, you wouldn't have had to waste your time posting this. You must be proud with your job as innernet spel chekker. You seem to know more about what Edgar wants than anyone else here. So as suggested, if you know something please let us know.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 27, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah...it's spelled "couth" for one thing.



Wow, thank you! You're so bloody awesome. I knew I could never go on with misspelled words. You fucking rock.



jack ass.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 27, 2012)

This isn't remotely worth it.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> Just curious if anyone's heard from Edgar. He's got health problems so I was hoping he didn't land in the hospital again.
> 
> ...





daddyoh70 said:


> Good looking out Surly. It's been a month since he's posted anything here and on his youtube channel. I'm hoping he's ok too.





CastingPearls said:


> Anyone friends with him on FB who can check to see if he's okay? I recall a problem he posted about oxygen saturation and having issues with shortness of breath even while at rest....





moore2me said:


> He (Imfree) gave me his phone number at home a year or so ago in case of emergencies. I called him and got his answer machine and left a message a couple of days ago. I told him we were checking to see if he was okay and the DIMS community was concerned about him. No answer back yet.
> 
> I searched his local newspaper and didn't find anything either. The next thing to do is check the 3 or 4 VA hospitals in the state and see if he is an inpatient. They will not release that kind of info, but I'm pretty sure if a person calls the hospital switchboards, they will try and put call thru to the room.
> 
> ...





willowmoon said:


> Even if Edgar had issues with Dims or weight gain for whatever reason, there is certainly reason for concern ... after all, as daddyoh70 pointed out, it's been a month since he posted anything on his youtube channel as well. It's typically not like someone to not be involved in his hobby like he usually is ... and just seemingly drop off the face of the earth. I just hope he's okay.





KFD said:


> ...And you wonder why I don't post on the regular here anymore. Despite anyone's personal belief, he said/she said, there are people here that care about him and wonder of his whereabouts. Can't we leave it at that, and hope for Imfree's recovery if he is indeed not in the best health?
> KFD



*W*ell this is what a "community" is all about - taking the time to show concern for one another. Edgar is one of the many "good guys" in the Dims community. I hope that he is okay.

I look at it like this- let's say Edgar doesn't care to be contacted - the fact that there are folks who are concerned and do care. In this age you have such a disconnect on so many levels- it's nice to see that this didn't happen here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 27, 2012)

Honestly, I just want to know if the man is ok. All he's ever been is kind to me.


Enough bashing.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 27, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Wow, thank you! You're so bloody awesome. I knew I could never go on with misspelled words. You fucking rock.
> 
> 
> 
> jack ass.



Since you're new I'll let you know she says insensitive shit like that pretty often, so...yeah.  Thought I'd fill you in.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 27, 2012)

His posts about congestive heart failure and difficulty breathing makes me scared for him. I sure hope he's ok.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread reminds me of Cinda--a lovely woman who used to be part of this community and whom I met at one of the bashes. Cinda left abruptly too. People asked about her but no one had her phone number or address to call or write to her. We later found out that she had passed away...all alone in her apartment wiht no one there for her. To ask about someone's welfare--especially someone whom has been an integral part of this community for a LONG time and posts regularly... is nothing to be ashamed of and no one should strong arm ANYONE else into feeling bad about wondering where he has gone and/if he is doing well. PERIOD. 
For his sake, I hope that Edgar is doing well and just decided to take some time away.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> This thread reminds me of Cinda--a lovely woman who used to be part of this community and whom I met at one of the bashes. Cinda left abruptly too. People asked about her but no one had her phone number or address to call or write to her. We later found out that she had passed away...all alone in her apartment wiht no one there for her. To ask about someone's welfare--especially someone whom has been an integral part of this community for a LONG time and posts regularly... is nothing to be ashamed of and no one should strong arm ANYONE else into feeling bad about wondering where he has gone and/if he is doing well. PERIOD.
> For his sake, I hope that Edgar is doing well and just decided to take some time away.



Terri - In Sept 2012, Edgar posted in the Health Forum that he was getting a Bariatric Mattress. He mentioned he was getting it delievered to his mother's house where he was living and she was helping him getting it delivered. So at that time, he told us he was not living alone. (This was the number I called.)

He has also mentioned in other Thread's (I think it was the Food?) that he has a son that visits him at home periodically - holidays, etc.

He also mentions on the Health Thread that when he goes to the hospital that he goes to the VA hospitals - he is an eligible veteran. All this info is in the record at DIMS. His signature also lists he lives in Lebanon, TN.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 30, 2012)

I really hope he's okay.. he's always been so kind to me.. 

I can't believe some_thing_ has a problem with people worrying about someone else. Good golly, how dare people give a shit anymore. Such a new concept. Smfh..


----------



## mimosa (Nov 30, 2012)

I had the pleasure of speaking to imfree last Valentine's day. He made my day very special. I miss him. I hope he is okay. My prayers are with him and his family. God bless him today and always.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news at Christmas, but it would seem Edgar has passed away. This has not been firmly confirmed, but all the information matches up to his profile information on the site (birthday, town, state). 
There are guestbook links as well if anyone wanted to leave messages of condolence for his family.

RIP Edgar, you were a kind soul. I hope you're at peace and finally out of discomfort and pain. You were a nice man and will be missed here.

Tina


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2012)

R.I.P. Edgar.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 27, 2012)

Rest in Peace, dear Edgar.. Truly one of the sweetest souls..


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 27, 2012)

He will be truly missed. RIP Edgar.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 27, 2012)

I was afraid of this. 

I thought of him as my "cousin" on Dims, a guy who had fun with radio hobbies when he'd rather be cuddling with a nice lady of build.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 27, 2012)

is a soul & a dream. Or, in *imfree*'s case, perhaps many such visions, &, indeed, some more vivid than our wildest imaginations. But we try nonetheless. 

So, the man passes. But the soul & dreams live-on in those who embrace what's worth taking away.

What did this man teach us? What did he have to offer that's worth carrying in your heart? Let's reflect on that, give it equal time to what's lost; &, in that, realize how to best honor it.


----------



## firefly (Dec 27, 2012)

Grief. 

R.I.P. Edgar - in Germany there's somebody who will miss you!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 27, 2012)

R.I.P. Edgar.


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 27, 2012)

I barely knew you apart from one interaction, but from that alone I have no doubt about what an amazing man you were. I'm really grateful that I did get to 'meet' you.

R.I.P


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 27, 2012)

We've never really interacted, but you were certainly a familiar face here at Dims. You always seemed to have a kind word for others, and I am sure that you are in a better place now.

R.I.P., Edgar.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 27, 2012)

Very sad. Rip Edgar. I'm sure glad there were people on here who felt he was important enough to find out about. I have a friend that has seemingly dropped off the earth and although Im pretty sure he's fine, it still bugs me that I can't find any contact info for him 


I hope someone feels like an asshole.


----------



## MattB (Dec 27, 2012)

Very sad news. Thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 27, 2012)

I hope he finds the peace that eluded him in this life. R.I.P.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 27, 2012)

MattB said:


> Very sad news. Thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


Yes, RIP. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Tad (Dec 27, 2012)

Rest in peace, Edgar. Such a gentle soul.


----------



## Librarygirl (Dec 27, 2012)

From his reps and posts he seemed like a lovely man. Thinking of his family and glad I had the chance to interact with him even in this remote sense.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was hoping that he was okay. I was checking this thread every time I logged on with hopes that he would post in it to say he's doing fine.

RIP Ed. You were a great guy who always had a kind word for people. You were totally one of the best on here. You'll definitely be missed, my friend.


----------



## Micara (Dec 27, 2012)

So very sad to hear this. I always enjoyed seeing his smiling face on his profile. May eternal peace be with him.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 27, 2012)

I never got the chance to talk to him but I remember looking through the boards and always seeing his posts and that happy smile of his. Requiascat in Pace.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 27, 2012)

Rest In Peace sir.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 27, 2012)

I am so truly sorry to hear this. He will be missed on the boards. May your heart be light and joyous now you are with the Angels Edgar.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 28, 2012)

RIP Edgar- one of the good guys.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm truly sad to hear this. He was such a good person and always made everyone feel welcome on the boards. Rest in peace, Edgar.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 28, 2012)

Though we never really talked, Edgar has always been a constant and positive presence since I joined Dims. He was always such a happy, kind and enthusiastic member of this community and he made so many friends and made everybody feel welcome here. He will be, and has already been, sorely missed by so many people.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news at Christmas, but it would seem Edgar has passed away. This has not been firmly confirmed, but all the information matches up to his profile information on the site (birthday, town, state).
> There are guestbook links as well if anyone wanted to leave messages of condolence for his family.
> 
> RIP Edgar, you were a kind soul. I hope you're at peace and finally out of discomfort and pain. You were a nice man and will be missed here.
> ...


:really sad: :sad: (Sorry, I couldn't help it.)

Rest in peace, Edgar. :goodbye:


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 28, 2012)

I talked with him a little by private email. He was a very witty and a very bright guy. I liked him and will miss him.

R.I.P. Edgar. 

- Jim


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 28, 2012)

R.I.P. Edgar...you will be sorely missed, my friend.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG Edgar! R.I.P. freind! i knew i hadn't seen him post in awhile, he was a good guy and i had nothing against him. R.I.P. man.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 29, 2012)

I am really sorry to see this. I prayed for him. When the Lord calls loved ones and friends home he leaves a gift of fond memories in exchange. Peace be with you Edgar.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 29, 2012)

Im sorry to hear this  if there was one guy on this site I could through any Electrical or Mechanical name at he knew more about than I knew already, whether it be a frame 9 GT or a stylophone  I wonder what he could have told me about the Arabelle ST that I dont not know. R.I.P.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 29, 2012)

imfree. Yes, yes you are now brother.

Rest in peace Edgar.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 29, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news at Christmas, but it would seem Edgar has passed away. This has not been firmly confirmed, but all the information matches up to his profile information on the site (birthday, town, state).
> There are guestbook links as well if anyone wanted to leave messages of condolence for his family.
> 
> RIP Edgar, you were a kind soul. I hope you're at peace and finally out of discomfort and pain. You were a nice man and will be missed here.
> ...



I shared the general concern over Edgar's extended absence from the boards - even did some checking early on to see if I could find some info in his home town paper. Nothing. Perhaps too early. I had not checked this thread for a while until another concerned individual pointed out this post.

I had a number of enjoyable exchanges with Ed, mostly on electronic and mechanical things. He was born in about the year that I started fooling around with Hi Fi, but was old enough to remember 6SN7, KT-88, 6L6 tubes, Acrosound and Dynaco audio transformers, and so on. He knew more about it than I ever did. I didn't start to communicate with him until his conversion (leading to his handle imfree) but the differences in our religious outlook hampered our discussions not in the least.

I will miss him. I will not add the customary R.I.P. to this - if he made it to an afterlife, I'm sure he will be too busy for that long rest he deserves.

For the record, if I should disappear from the boards and if (after a sigh of relief) you become curious, you can send a PM to Mrs Ho Ho (who will, I'm sure, still be around) or you can e-mail me at [email protected].

Or just glance up at the clouds and maybe I'll wave as I go pedaling by.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 30, 2012)

Rest in peace, Edgar. You truly are free now.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 30, 2012)

he was so nice, I will miss him


----------



## one2one (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to see this. He seemed to have such a generous spirit, and I can't recall anything but kindness and humor in his posts. I am happy for him, though, that he is free of the things he struggled with in this life.


----------



## Jah (Jan 1, 2013)

He seemed like a nice person. Rest in peace Edgar.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 1, 2013)

Rest in peace, Edgar. We will miss you.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, I just saw this. Makes me very sad. Edgar was always one of the "go to guys" when I needed a pick me up. With his knowledge of electricity, every time I see lightning now, I will picture Edgar laughing heartily throwing a giant switch labeled "Lighting Generator-Do Not Touch" 
Farewell Friend


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 4, 2013)

RIP Edgar. You are missed deeply. <3


----------



## toni (Jan 4, 2013)

So sad 
He will be missed.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2013)

He was an open-minded fella as well. I always liked challenging him with the other side of the coin and he was so receptive. A true gentleman. I know you guys were two peas in a pod here...i'm sorry for the loss of your friend. *hug*




daddyoh70 said:


> Wow, I just saw this. Makes me very sad. Edgar was always one of the "go to guys" when I needed a pick me up. With his knowledge of electricity, every time I see lightning now, I will picture Edgar laughing heartily throwing a giant switch labeled "Lighting Generator-Do Not Touch"
> Farewell Friend


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 5, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> He was an open-minded fella as well. I always liked challenging him with the other side of the coin and he was so receptive. A true gentleman. I know you guys were two peas in a pod here...i'm sorry for the loss of your friend. *hug*



Thanks so much Surly. Your words are very comforting. It's so weird, having never met him, yet I considered him more of a friend than most people I know. Edgar and I shared a lot of laughs here and I will truly miss him. 
If anyone hasn't looked at his obit, moore2me posted a beautiful entry in the guest book also. She's much better with her words than I am and I just wanted to thank her also for being able to express what I'm sure a lot of us felt.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 6, 2013)

He was such a nice guy. He will be missed. :sad:

p.s. 
I see LovesBHM is still a cuntasaurus rex.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you ask most bagpipers the one tune they get tired of playing, they will tell you it's Amazing Grace. Many will try to slip a different tune in here and there. One of my favorite tunes/songs is Suo Gan. It's a Welsh lullaby and was featured in the movie Empire of the Sun. Anyway, I'm very self conscious about playing solo and the most difficult part of this video was trying to stand still. Not my best, but this is for Edgar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xthbVYHc0qw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 6, 2013)

rest in peace, edgar.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 6, 2013)

So sad to hear this about, Edgar. I talked with him a couple of times, about music, politics and religion among other things, and he was always a lot of fun and seemed like a smart and caring man.

Rest in peace, Edgar. You will be missed.


----------



## mel (Jan 7, 2013)

So sad to hear this. RIP


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2013)

Rest in peace Edgar he was always very kind and encouraging to everyone and his friendly sweet personality will be truely missed. My condolences and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 11, 2013)

Rest in peace, you will be missed


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 11, 2013)

daddyoh70 said:


> If you ask most bagpipers the one tune they get tired of playing, they will tell you it's Amazing Grace. Many will try to slip a different tune in here and there. One of my favorite tunes/songs is Suo Gan. It's a Welsh lullaby and was featured in the movie Empire of the Sun. Anyway, I'm very self conscious about playing solo and the most difficult part of this video was trying to stand still. Not my best, but this is for Edgar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xthbVYHc0qw&feature=youtu.be



Lovely and very fitting. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Mack27 (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't argued with him for a long time. Bye Edgar. Rest in peace. I hope you have a soft belly to rest your head on.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 19, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> Lovely and very fitting. Thank you for sharing with us.



Thank you Connie.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 19, 2013)

daddyoh70 said:


> If you ask most bagpipers the one tune they get tired of playing, they will tell you it's Amazing Grace. Many will try to slip a different tune in here and there. One of my favorite tunes/songs is Suo Gan. It's a Welsh lullaby and was featured in the movie Empire of the Sun. Anyway, I'm very self conscious about playing solo and the most difficult part of this video was trying to stand still. Not my best, but this is for Edgar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xthbVYHc0qw&feature=youtu.be


That was really sweet, S. Beautiful.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 20, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> That was really sweet, S. Beautiful.



Thank you Lainey.


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 20, 2013)

RIP, even though I'm new, I've always enjoyed reading his posts while I lurked...


----------

